
A New Twitter.com - Deimorz
https://blog.twitter.com/en_us/topics/product/2019/introducing-a-new-Twitter-dot-com.html
======
dvtrn
_Make twitter yours_

Does that mean when I click "See less of this" because Twitter thinks I give a
rats ass about tweets made 18 hours from people I don't even follow because
the people I _do_ follow "liked" said tweets

...that I'll _actually_ see less of "this"? I have lists to cut down on that
crap but I'd like to not have to feel like I'm fooling the platform just to
curate my own experience using it--if I'm going to continue using it at all
(because I LOVE Sports twitter, I hate everything else twitter, if someone
made a hyper focused fork of twitter for sports personalities, videos and gifs
of sports highlights I'd be there faster than John Smoltz fastball).

Does anyone else feel similar (minus the sports bit)?

------
luhego
I kind of like this new design it's very similar to the mobile experience
which I prefer.

